# Fish in FX5, careful cleaning it!



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Just cleaned out my FX5 for the first time (4 months running), as my 405 and powerfilters get most of the gunk in my tank.

Anyway, rather than draining it via the bottom outlet I took it into the garden to empty it out by tipping it, just in time I noticed that there were fish in the FX5!

I found 2 fry and 3 slightly larger fish (prob couple months old), pretty sure they grew up in there.

Here is the one that I saved, the others were gobbled up by my other fishies as a yummy snack... :lol: opcorn:



careful cleaning your fx5!

gordon


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I keep a colander from the kitchen handy whenever I clean out my canister and HOB filters. I almost always find fry in them.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

aaaaw, he made it!


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

That happend to me too with a cichlid fry. I took the cover off and saw a baby sitting on top of the filter spung and I thought, oh I had babies in the tank. Then I touched it and it flopped to the other side. I grabbed it, put it in my hospital tank and its been doing great haha. Still in the tank, maybe about 1/2" long


----------

